# Solution Disposal: Peroxide Method Example



## lazersteve (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the general disposal procedure:

Disposal 

1) Slowly add aluminum foil or scrap iron to drop the base metals in the spent solution. Add until no more base metals drop. I use old pc tower parts as shown here:







Note the color of the solution and the normal color of the steel to the right of the photo. Also note the copper 'growing' on the surface of the steel.

2) Filter and wash the dropped base metals and discard or sell if you have a buyer. Here's some copper sludge in a five gallon bucket, I dropped it this weekend:






3) Neutralize the filtered solution until pH=7 (neutral) with baking soda, lye, or soda ash. 

4) Discard solution. The solution here is nearly clean of all copper:






Notice the small amount of copper still clinging to the floppy drive mounting bracket. I'm using the suspended mount to scavenge the last of the copper from this solution. Note the iron color of the solution. It starts out as a emerald green color as see in the first photo.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 22, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2012)

Post your comments to this thread here:

AP Waste Disposal Comments

Steve


----------

